# confused in canon and nikon



## jaimin100 (Oct 6, 2013)

hello friends 

i need entry level DSLR


so afer some searching i found this

(1)NIKON D3200+18-55mmlens VR
(2)NIKON D5100+18-55mmlens VR
(3)CANON 1100D+with Double Lens Kit (EF-S 18-55mm IS II + EF-S 55-250mm IS II)


which is good bcz they have less cost difference?

and sholud i go with only body and purchase lens as extra?

please help me


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2013)

I wont recommend a D3200 

whats your budget?

D5100+18-55 is good choice

Also consider canon 600D


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I wont recommend a D3200
> 
> whats your budget?
> 
> ...



+1

Whats your experience with regards to photography - buying a DSLR doesnt automatically mean that you'll get better images. If you arent comfortable with the bulk or the optical viewfinder you'll end up hating the purchase. There is a learning curve involved. DSLRS are a niche product of sorts.

We'd like to know your budget, needs/usage pattern and preferably experience before recommending a product


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 6, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> +1
> 
> Whats your experience with regards to photography - buying a DSLR doesnt automatically mean that you'll get better images. If you arent comfortable with the bulk or the optical viewfinder you'll end up hating the purchase. There is a learning curve involved. DSLRS are a niche product of sorts.
> 
> We'd like to know your budget, needs/usage pattern and preferably experience before recommending a product




thanks for info 
as m newbie in this field but i love photography & yes u are right there is learning curve .

my budget is round 30K

today i went to shop to check camera's ,then i found Sony alpha 58
i m bit impressed with his fast focusing and its technology 

so tell me which is better ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

I would say get the D5100 or the EOS 600D ,check which feels better in your hand.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 7, 2013)

jaimin100 said:


> thanks for info
> as m newbie in this field but i love photography & yes u are right there is learning curve .
> 
> my budget is round 30K
> ...



If you are a complete newbie, then you might actually prefer the Alpha series over the price-equivalent Canons and Nikons. The thing is that these Sonys are incredibly fast when focussing with the Live view (when the LCD shows the image) on which you might actually like considering that you are new to all this. But over time you are going to switch to the Viewfinder and that when things become a bit murky. Which brings me to - Alpha series have an electronic viewfinder  and a lot of people including me are not very pleased with this as the current crop of electronic viewfinders leaves a lot to be desired in terms of focus sharpness when using manual focus and has rather high black-out period between shots.. The Canon and Nikon have the regular tried and tested Optical View Finders (OVF)


Then there is also the part about lenses where the Canon and Nikon are clear winners over the Sony.

I'd recommend a 600D or D5100 but if you prefer the Alphas, then you know what to buy 

In any case do spend sufficient time with these (atleast an hour cumulative over the three cameras)

PS: DOnt be swayed by the numbers. DSLRs are a lot more about the little things than they are about numbers


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

Im a newbie too and tutored by the experts here like sujoy and pranav....and yes I hated the oled viewfinder. It was lame. Go with optical ones,despite being newbie i hardly hardly use live view.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 7, 2013)

^ 
Hehe. Experts? Naah, I just started a year ago. Glad that I was help though 

Yeah, If you buy a DSLR, then the focus on Live view should be very less.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

humm expert adviser but not photographer  

I really think A57 have much better viewfinder then A58 but A57 cost much more.

At 30k I think canon 600D or Nikon D5100 are much better choice 

Availability of accesory and lenses is not a problem for sony...but you will find it difficult to get used lenses for sony coz sony just entered in India

Also as pranav said live view is far less useful in dslr...but its useful for macros

You should again handle all 3 of them and see the grip, buttons, viewfinder etc and decide


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2013)

600D with twin lens combo for 34.4k - ebay festival offer...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

^^That guy on ebay has issues,he hasnt sent Bills and Manuals to a quite a lot of customers who bought an EOS 600D from him. If you dont get the bill you wont get the Canon India Warranty!!! Its one reason why I skipped him. So be careful.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks for advices guys let'see one more visit of shop and check nikon & canon over sony.

one more thing that sales guy said to me that the fliping mirror inside body should be replaced after some time and that is fixed in sony ..


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 7, 2013)

why should go with 2011 relased slr?

and yes you are right in lenses sony can't compete canon and nikon


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 7, 2013)

jaimin100 said:


> why should go with 2011 relased slr?
> 
> and yes you are right in lenses sony can't compete canon and nikon



Because the D5100 and the 600D are both better than the D5200/D3200 wrt Image Quality from what I know. And cheaper too.

The date of release matters next to nothing, lenses for example can chug along for decades without having a better rival


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

@pranav I am not sure if D5100 is better then D5200 ....people say D5200 have better image quality then D7100


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @pranav I am not sure if D5100 is better then D5200 ....people say D5200 have better image quality then D7100



Possible. I was just referring to the standard studio shot from dpreview. At low ISO's there is nothing but the higher MP count at play, and at Higher ISO's i begin to find the D5100 get the upped hand over the D5200. Add to it the higher price and its easily goes below D5100 on my list. Agreed, it has more focus points, but unless you do true-blue macro who is gonna need that - I never had any issues with the 9 point AF on my 600D yet. I can appreciate why somebody would want more points but its not very good VFM yet.

Moreover, the D3200 is hopelessly outclassed by the cheaper D5100, despite being older. Same holds for the 600D as well (Add in magic lantern and you know why I went with the 600D ).


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

What all features do I get if I flash Magic Lantern?^^


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> What all features do I get if I flash Magic Lantern?^^



Unified - Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki

Personally, use the bracketing most of all. And the intervalometer works great I have had sets of over 200 (not sure how many) images without any difficulty. If you live in a village and have a tripod you'll love it. Then there is motion detection (for lightning shots).

Even more advanced features include tiled imaging without mirror movement, focus/exposure highlighting on the LCD, setting the Live view mode to show a EV boosted image (for those night photos) etc.

The best part is that it doesnt void your warranty


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 8, 2013)

jaimin100 said:


> thanks for advices guys let'see one more visit of shop and check nikon & canon over sony.
> 
> one more thing that sales guy said to me that the fliping mirror inside body should be replaced after some time and that is fixed in sony ..



expert commment please on this


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 8, 2013)

jaimin100 said:


> expert commment please on this



Nothing of that sort that I know about, although just wait for comments from Sujoy and nac to see if they know of anything.

What he is referring to is the shutter (or was it mirror ?) replacement after about one lakh (really wildly guessing, no idea, but its a very huge number for sure) cycles. If anything nothing you need to worry for 5 years unless you shoot about 100 everyday. (My personal count is ~5000 cycles after nearly a year of use. And that involves some tests using intervalometer that surely contributed to over 600 of those). Nothing to be concerned there.


In any case, how has the Sony gotten rid of it? For all I know, the Alpha series also is an SLR, not a mirrorless camera.


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 8, 2013)

The mirror in the Sony is fixed; it does not lift up. That is why they are called SLT instead of SLR.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes sony have implimented transluscent fixed mirror due to which its getting much faster autofocus and fps ...but in other SLR shutter module is very reliable and will take 1-1.5 lakh shutter actuations easily ....and that too cost just around 5k for replacing ....I have reached 25k shutter count after 2.5 years...soo there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 8, 2013)

if its 5K then no issuses but still confused


----------



## nac (Oct 8, 2013)

If you want, you can lock the mirror and use live view for shooting/composing. This way you can use DSLR in SLT fashion


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2013)

SLT is much better in live view


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 8, 2013)

after researching decided to test nikon d5100 & canon 600d.
let's see which is good ?
which lens combo is good for both?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2013)

lens combo is better in 600D


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 9, 2013)

whic one?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2013)

600D+18-55+55-250 = 35k

D5100+18-55+55-200 will cost 40k


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 10, 2013)

is it good to purchase from uae?
my uncle stay there and come at every 3 months.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

no its no use to buy from outside...buying from UAE means u will not get warranty ...soo you can just buy a gray market product here itself and get 2k discount more rather then getting from UAE


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 10, 2013)

jaimin100 said:


> is it good to purchase from uae?
> my uncle stay there and come at every 3 months.



+1 to what Sujoy said.
Warranty is important especially since its a DSLR and you will probably need to clean it before the warranty runs out.
Last checked it was 3k for a basic servicing if not covered under warranty.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 10, 2013)

servicing is is come in warranty?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 10, 2013)

jaimin100 said:


> servicing is is come in warranty?



Apparently yes. Just tell them that you need a blow cleaning.

Not very long ago, I fiddled with mine and ended up botching the mirror and focus screen with dirt. Attempts to clean only made it worser. Went to them and told em flat that I saw a marking on the OVF (I really did) tried cleaning with a bud and messed it up. They advised me to not do anything more that blow clean it in the future and cleaned the camera and replaced the focus screen under warranty.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 10, 2013)

today almost visited 5-6 shops but confused .
finally go Nikon d 5100+18-55 mm via flip kart,bcz there are much more difference in prices in local shop and flip kart(almost).


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 10, 2013)

Whats the deal you got?


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nikon D5100 SLR - Nikon: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2013)

In Dubai or Saudi DSLR camera were almost the same price or was more expensive than in India...and then no warranty so its pointless to buy from the middle east


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 10, 2013)

this camera was 26k at flipkart yesterday.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2013)

You get it easily for Rs 25K at stores in Kolkata with 18-55mm lens kit......


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You get it easily for Rs 25K at stores in Kolkata with 18-55mm lens kit......



here local shop vendor says me 35K 



hitman4 said:


> this camera was 26k at flipkart yesterday.



from long time m tracking on flipkart but dont seen @26K


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 12, 2013)

Check ebay it there for Rs 26.5 from a reputed seller.If you have a coupon then you can get an off of 7% on that. Recharge a Vodafone number and you will have that coupon.

Here you go.....*www.ebay.in/itm/NIKON-D5100-DSLR-C...ras&hash=item19d582953e&_uhb=1#ht_3664wt_1552


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2013)

what are u guys saying D5100+18-55 for 25k  then nikon also could give combo lens 55-200 at 37k


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 13, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Check ebay it there for Rs 26.5 from a reputed seller.If you have a coupon then you can get an off of 7% on that. Recharge a Vodafone number and you will have that coupon.
> 
> Here you go.....NIKON D5100 DSLR CAMERA WITHOUT LENS 2YEAR NIKON INDIA WARRANTY BRAND NEW SEA | eBay



its only body bro same price @flipkart also



sujoyp said:


> what are u guys saying D5100+18-55 for 25k  then nikon also could give combo lens 55-200 at 37k



ya 25k me kon dega  even i got @29K with local shop then it's worth it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 13, 2013)

AAh I missed it.....


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> AAh I missed it.....



rightnow flipkart offering @26K with18-55mm lens


----------



## digik (Oct 18, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> 600D+18-55+55-250 = 35k
> 
> D5100+18-55+55-200 will cost 40k



I had similar query as @jaimin100, so I went through the thread. You have suggested DSLRs from Nikon.

What is your opinion about *CANON 1100D+with Double Lens Kit (EF-S 18-55mm IS II + EF-S 55-250mm IS II)*? It is cheaper. Further, what I know Canon camera take very good low light photographs. Further, its capture speed is very good for moving objects like kids. Also, the LCD panel can be easily viewed at outdoors.

I am using Nikon Coolpix L1 for about 8 years. Moving kids are impossible to photograph. At outdoors the objects are barely visible on the LCD screen. Further, so far my knowledge is considered, Nikon focuses on professionals and so entry level persons does not have good treat.

I am also after an entry level DSLR. But, my prior experience with Nikon .... I am quite confused whether the Nikon models mentioned by you are free from the  trouble faced with my point and shoot Nikon.

I seek your advice to remove my confusion.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

If you are moving up from point and Shoot 1100D is a good option and so is the Nikon D3100.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi digik ...in entry level segment I would always say that Nikon D3100 is better then canon 1100D ...I am using it for last 3 years...and I have no problem...Nikon D3100 have definitely better low light capability then 1100D, 
capture speed- both can capture flying bird 
LCD panel - when using a dslr we see everything through viewfinder, lcd panel is just to view settings and preview shots..soo dosnt matter much.

Nowdays canon nikon have almost same dslrs on same price brackets...its not true that canon is for entry level and nikon for professionals.

Both canon and nikon are equally good. just that the canon entry level offer of 1100D+twin lens combo and 600D +twin lens combo are better then nikon. 

if you dont need zoom lens dont invest in that unnecesarily ...

after getting a dslr just learn how to shoot moving kids at high shutter speeds and u are done  an 18-55 lens will be good enough for that


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

digik said:


> What is your opinion about *CANON 1100D+with Double Lens Kit (EF-S 18-55mm IS II + EF-S 55-250mm IS II)*? It is cheaper. Further, what I know Canon camera take very good low light photographs. Further, its capture speed is very good for moving objects like kids. Also, the LCD panel can be easily viewed at outdoors.


*Price deal for 1100D is good.* Not just Canon, with any DSLR you can make good low light images. Yes, DSLRs are fast. It doesn't mean compacts can't do that. If there is plenty of light you can do that with your L1. Yes, with DSLR it's little more convenient with OVF and you can get better images with higher sensitivity. As far as I know, most of the camera's LCD is not easy to view in the bright light.



digik said:


> Nikon focuses on professionals and so entry level persons does not have good treat.


Both the manufacturers do cater professional as well as amateur. 


digik said:


> I am also after an entry level DSLR. But, my prior experience with Nikon .... I am quite confused whether the Nikon models mentioned by you are free from the  trouble faced with my point and shoot Nikon.


Canon is as good as /as bad as Nikon.  It's just matter of priority. What you like/don't like in a particular model you are looking?



digik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Posting my requirement of DSLR camera as per format for your kind advice.
> 
> ...



D5100 or 600D, take your pick.


----------



## digik (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks @The Incinerator @nac @sujoyp for the useful advice.

That makes a point for nikon. Further, people say nikons colour rendering is better than nikon.

I will let you know after the purchase.


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2013)

^ Every manufacturers have their own algorithm to process the images in-camera. And it's subjective, one may like Canon's, other may like Nikon's.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 20, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Every manufacturers have their own algorithm to process the images in-camera. And it's subjective, one may like Canon's, other may like Nikon's.



That'd me. I feel the Nikons are more honest, but I prefer slightly punchy colors of the Canon


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2013)

If you want Canon to be faithful choose the option called FAITHFUL in Picture Style...then and there you get a Nikon picture. Kidding everyone.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

LOL ...nice one


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 28, 2013)

sujoy bro i missed amazon offer.

right now 
local shop offer 1100D with double lens @ 31.5K and 3 canon workshop.(so ultimately i got it around 28K)

but m really messed up in nikon d5100(on local store @same pric 31K & flipkart 28.6K)

after this week m going on faimily tour where i will get chance to do photography of wildlife. so nikon+18-55 ok?

or i go with canon?

i used both cameras but dont find much diffrence , and after lots of search i i see that canon is not good at low lighting means in diwali night its useless??

reply fast as possible


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2013)

I see that you have already missed most offers on DSLR. 

wildlife with 18-55 is impossible...you need some kind of zoom lens to do wildlife..

Yup in diwali maybe high ISO will be useful..but high ISO difference between these DSLR is just 10%..daytime pic quality is almost similar.

D5100+kit lowest is 28k , 600D combo is 37k 1100D combo is 30k ...hmm all prices are up now .. 

Get the 1100D combo for now...maybe you can upgrade the DSLR after 1 year


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 28, 2013)

bro next year nit. possible I cant afford 2 dslr 

what about low lightning in canon?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2013)

you have to sell off your 1100D for 10k and get a new DSLR   in any case that combo deal is great 

18-55 cost 6k
55-250 cost 12k
1100D will cost 12k only   thats nice deal I would say

you can not run away from flash in low light...else use long exposure...thats keep you cam somewhere stable and then click..we all do it like that


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

jaimin100 said:


> sujoy bro i missed amazon offer.
> 
> right now
> local shop offer 1100D with double lens @ 31.5K and 3 canon workshop.(so ultimately i got it around 28K)
> ...



Rubbish. Not being a fanboy, but I have SEEN that its generally the opposite at this range. My 600D is definitely better than the D5100 in Low light - albeit only by a little bit. In anycase its not a make or break thingy. Check my flick feed if you still doubt it.

Wildlife photography needs longer focal lengths.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2013)

ooh pranav dont be angry...its just similar to what they call 'Canon have awesome video capabilities' and not even 10% user use those capability

Practically speaking both nikon and canon are just playing with us with canon selling cheaper DSLR and costly lenses and nikon milking on there old goodwill...and nobody noticed that fuji and sony have already become a competitor


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 28, 2013)

just ordered d5100 drom amazon @25k


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ Congrats.....

BTW ...even Pentax is excellent,though we dont see much of them but a friend of mine has the Kr and I fell in love with the sharpness it provides,awesome.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats  one more Nikon user  

@inci pantax is good..but a DSLR needs whole system along with camera body...lack of lenses and service centers will keep them away


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats. Thats a nice deal 



sujoyp said:


> ooh pranav dont be angry...its just similar to what they call 'Canon have awesome video capabilities' and not even 10% user use those capability
> 
> Practically speaking both nikon and canon are just playing with us with canon selling cheaper DSLR and costly lenses and nikon milking on there old goodwill...and nobody noticed that fuji and sony have already become a competitor



Hehe, nobody's angry. I just dont let myths perpetrate 

If everybody keeps saying the same thing because they heard someone else say it, then we all will one day be drowned in marketing. While I take care to separate facts from my opinion, its a fact the despite what DxO mark or whatever other technical measurements indicate, I have personally found the 600D to be better than the D5100 - based on the standard test images at dpreview and one other site (not sure if cameralabs or someone else )which do provide side-by-side comparisons. Thats all I am saying


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 1, 2013)

hey guys I got my camera now give me suggestions for how to prevent fron fogging and cleaning when required?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2013)

just keep the camera in well light dry place and u r safe...if ur city have too much humidity level then get the setup inci have done in another thread...he have bought a good transperent plastic box, a hygrometer to check humidity and a pack of silica jell...


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats... Celebrate the festival of light with your new gift.


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sujiy bro suggest me sone good lens cleaning kit and should i go with uv filter?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2013)

get this lenspen NP1 Lenspen NLP-1 Lens Cleaner - Lenspen: Flipkart.com
its good...I have this for 2 years now.

and y do you need uv filter actually...if u need to protect your lens then just put the cap safely and use hood...but if u feel those are too cumbersome then get a multicoated UV filter which may cost you around 2500-3000 and wont degrade the image quality


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks bro
I just completed my trip soon upload pics on flicker


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2013)

good...we are waiting


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 14, 2013)

*www.facebook.com/pages/Jaimin-Patel-Photography/622126271170214


----------

